# Help me buy a good camera..



## dhawalsant (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi friends...

i have shortlisted the following cameras on the basis of my search... Please help me out to get the best among these cameras..

>FujiFilm FinePix S2550hd
>FujiFilm FinePix S1800
>Nikon Coolpix S8000
>Canon PowerShot SX130 IS

also .. if possible.. please mention the merits n demerits of same..
also if some other model you want to suggest...


----------



## dhawalsant (Feb 9, 2011)

friends.. please help me out...

i need the camera for occasional family function and tours.. i am not much into photography.. the thing matters to me is image quality...

also while going through earlier threads.. it seems that sx130IS has battery problem... is it worth buying if i purchase the extra set of NiMH btteries...

by budget is around 15k


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2011)

yaah SX130IS  is the best among them for learning photography and its pic quality is also amazing...but its bigg and uses pencil cells/rechargable...

I saw some forum members very satisfied with sony H55 so u can always consider it.

If u can wait a bit wait for Canon SX220IS. I find it very good...it got all the features and its pocketable

Canon unveils SX230 HS GPS-enabled compact & SX220 HS: Digital Photography Review
*a.img-dpreview.com/news/1102/canon/compacts/PowerShot-SX220-HS-FSL-GREY-001.jpg


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yaah SX130IS  is the best among them for learning photography and its pic quality is also amazing...but its bigg and uses pencil cells/rechargable...
> 
> I saw some forum members very satisfied with sony H55 so u can always consider it.
> 
> ...



It is already available in market and is priced around 20K which is quite high according me


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah i dont like its image stabilization feature.. gives blur picture in proper light condition too..


----------



## Sounava (Apr 29, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> gives blur picture in proper light condition too..


This is due to gross mishandling on the part of the user.


----------

